# Drössiger 2013



## hollowtech2 (21. September 2012)

Auf unserer Homepage http://www.droessiger.de/
könnt Ihr ab sofort die neue Bikerange für Modelljahr 2013
einsehen.

Freut Euch auf einige Neuerungen. Viel Spaß beim Stöbern.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## BikeBen93 (24. September 2012)

Tolle Bikes, vor allem die neuen Bunten Teile gefallen mir sehr! 
Nur eines ist schade, dass es keine zumindest annähernde Gewichtsinfos zu den Bikes gibt. 

Aber wirklich gelungene Bikes! Freue mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (25. September 2012)

Die Gewichtsangaben und alle anderen relevanten Infos, wie
Geo-Daten, etc. folgen noch, bzw. sind dann in der Printversion
drin.

Im o.g. Link findet Ihr erstmal die "Vorab" Version.


----------



## Felge31 (20. November 2012)

Wann kommt denn die Print-Version bzw. gibt es irgendeine Seite, auf der man die vollständigen Daten aller Komponenten bspw. zum HTA 3.3 sehen kann? 

Grüße, 
Felge31


----------



## hollowtech2 (21. November 2012)

Die Kataloge kommen heute aus der Druckerei und sind dann ab nächster Woche
beim Händler erhältlich. Alternativ bieten wir auf unserer Facebook-Seite die Möglich-
keit, sich für die Zusendung eines Kataloges einzutragen. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Felge31 (21. November 2012)

Oh. Darf ich noch eine letzte Frage stellen?


----------



## Felge31 (21. November 2012)

Ich interessiere mich ja aktuell für das neue Modell HTA 3.3. Es ist doch, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, auch möglich, dass in einer anderen Farbe zu bekommen als die wie es im Online-Katalog abgebildet ist oder? 

Vielen vielen Dank und Grüße 
Felge31


----------



## hollowtech2 (22. November 2012)

Hi Felge,

das ist richtig. Es gibt bei den Modellen 2013 die "Color Option". Dies bedeutet, daÃ
Du die Rahmenfarbe aus unserer Palette (28 FarbtÃ¶ne zur Auswahl) aussuchen kannst und auch das Rahmendekor
selber zusammen stellen kannst. Beim Dekor gibt es 2 Elemente (Markenschriftzug & Farbakzente), 
deren Farben Du bestimmen kannst. Abgerundet wird das ganze dann
durch die AuswahlmÃ¶glichkeit des Colorkits, so daÃ Du als optisches Highlight noch
verschiedene Eloxal-Parts und den Sattel farblich festlegen kannst. Die Color-Option kostet 50,-â¬ Aufpreis.

GruÃ
Ralf


----------



## Felge31 (22. November 2012)

Vielen vielen Dank für die freundliche und ausführliche Antwort. Sehr nett. 

Mir ist doch noch was eingefallen. Hat die Fox Gabel beim HTA 3.3 kein Lock Out am Lenkrad?

Grüße Felge 31


----------



## hollowtech2 (23. November 2012)

Nicht vom Lenker aus blockierbar. Dies ist dem, nennen wir es, besonderen Lockout-
hebel von Fox geschuldet. Dieser wird allgemein sehr wenig nachgefragt, weshalb wir von vornherein darauf verzichtet haben, diesen an die Bikes zu bauen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Felge31 (23. November 2012)

Das passt vermutlich nicht hier her. Aber diese Fox ist doch besser als die Gabel, die an dem Modell 3.2 verbaut ist oder? Aber ist das denn nicht ein Nachteil, wenn man die nicht vom Lenker aus blockieren kann? 

Grüße Felge31


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (23. November 2012)

Das Thema "Gabel X ist besser / schlechter als Gabel Y" kann und möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht beleuchten. Dazu gibts hier im Forum genug Ansichten und Meinungen. Einfach mal die Suchfunktion bemühen.

Ob es ein Nachteil ist, daß man die Gabel nicht vom Lenker aus blockieren kann,
das kannst Du Dir am besten selber beantworten. Manche finden es gut, einfach
vom Lenker aus blockieren zu können, andere bevorzugen das Greifen runter
zur Gabel. Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. Wer viel Platz am Lenker braucht, um
Tacho, Lampe, Navi, etc. zu befestigen, wird eher auf nen Lockout-Hebel verzichten und lieber runtergreifen.
Andersrum ist für manche der Hebel von so großer Wichtigkeit, die wollen ihn unbedingt am Lenker haben. Was für Dich wichtiger ist, kannst nur Du entscheiden.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Peter88 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

wo liegt das Rahmengewicht des schönen 29er Carbon hardtails?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## hollowtech2 (4. Dezember 2012)

Das Rahmengewicht beim 29er Carbonrahmen beträgt 1.225gr (in 19").

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Peter88 (6. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.

Das ist fantastisch


----------



## Spearmint730 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo @hallowtech2, 

wäre es möglich das man auch einen Rahmen ganz ohne Dekor bekommt?

Gruß


----------



## hollowtech2 (17. Dezember 2012)

Es wäre auch möglich ein ungelabeltes Bike / Rahmen zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiriusCH (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Wo kann man diese Colorkits bekommen? Also Sattel und Schnellspanner etc. ?
Und ihr seid schon am 2013er ausliefern? Ich habe nen Rahmen mit 2012er Dekor Nr 34 bestellt, das Dekor schaut jetzt aber nicht exakt so aus.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2012)

2013 steht ein neues Bike an.......bin u.a. am XMA 3.2 interessiert und daher auf der Suche nach einer Info, welcher Händler PLZ 4 und 5 das Bike, für wann, als Tester erhalten wird.
Danke im voraus


----------



## Karlheinz1010 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre seit dem 22.12.12 ein TNC 3.2  es ist ein super Rad


----------



## forever (24. Dezember 2012)

Felge31 schrieb:


> Das passt vermutlich nicht hier her. Aber diese Fox ist doch besser als die Gabel, die an dem Modell 3.2 verbaut ist oder? Aber ist das denn nicht ein Nachteil, wenn man die nicht vom Lenker aus blockieren kann?
> 
> Grüße Felge31



Ich persönlich mag diesen Remote LockOut absolut nicht, egal bei welchem Hersteller in Sachen Gabel. Fahre fast immer ohne, es sei denn es war am
Bike "serienmässig" so verbaut, wie an meinem Trek.


----------



## hollowtech2 (2. Januar 2013)

SiriusCH schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wo kann man diese Colorkits bekommen? Also Sattel und Schnellspanner etc. ?
> Und ihr seid schon am 2013er ausliefern? Ich habe nen Rahmen mit 2012er Dekor Nr 34 bestellt, das Dekor schaut jetzt aber nicht exakt so aus.
> ...



Hallo Michael,

die Color-Kits kann man ganz normal im Fachhandel beziehen. Was das
Dekor nr. 34 betrifft, so handelt es sich um ein Dekor des Modelljahres 2012. Dieses ist nicht identisch zu den neuen 2013er Dekoren.

Die Bikes des Modelljahrgangs 2013 sind schon erhältlich, bzw. werden dies in Kürze sein.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## hollowtech2 (2. Januar 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> 2013 steht ein neues Bike an.......bin u.a. am XMA 3.2 interessiert und daher auf der Suche nach einer Info, welcher Händler PLZ 4 und 5 das Bike, für wann, als Tester erhalten wird.
> Danke im voraus




Hallo,

ab Mitte / Ende Februar wäre dort: http://firebike.de/go/index.php
ein solches Modell in 19" verfügbar. Einfach mal anrufen und
einen Termin vereinbaren.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Lazywoerm (18. März 2013)

Ist an dem XMA3.2 ein Flaschenhalter montierbar?Ich finde da keine Informationen auf der Homepage von euch.


----------

